# Chad Ford's 2014 NBA Mock Drafts



## RollWithEm

Super early predictions: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9652326/nba-andrew-wiggins-tops-2014-mock-draft-10


Andrew Wiggins
Julius Randle
Marcus Smart
Dante Exum
Jabari Parker
Aaron Gordon
Andrew Harrison
Chris Walker
Dario Saric
Joel Embiid
Montrezl Harrell
Willie Cauley-Stein
Gary Harris
Mario Hezonja
Glenn Robinson III
Mitch McGary
Sam Dekker
Jerami Grant
Wayne Selden
Isaiah Austin
Doug McDermott
Alex Poythress
Jarnell Stokes
James Young
Aaron Harrison
James McAdoo
Dakari Johnson
Jahii Carson
Vasilije Micic
LaQuinton Ross
When was the last time a 19 year old prospect as good as Dario Saric was 9th in a draft class? This could be an historic top 10.


----------



## irosenbl

Thats what theyre saying


----------



## Bogg

Here's to the C's getting Andrew Harrison with their pick and Aaron Harrison with the Nets' pick.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Doug McDermott at 21...that would be quite the get.


----------



## Nimreitz

Dekker at 17 makes me very angry.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Nimreitz said:


> Dekker at 17 makes me very angry.


We (SLU) play you guys in Cancun. Heck of a program y'all got there.


----------



## RollWithEm




----------



## Nimreitz

El Shaqtus said:


> We (SLU) play you guys in Cancun. Heck of a program y'all got there.


Could be a down year for us, but then again it's Bo Ryan, so you never know.

Like your program too, Majerus is a Milwaukeean and I remember Kwamain Mitchell as a high schooler.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Dekker at 17 makes me very angry.


Same shit every year from you Nim...


----------



## Nimreitz

Hahaha, they're trying to take Melvin Gordon away from my football team too!


----------



## Maravilla

Suns! Hope the season works out for 2 picks!


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Jabari Parker is very underrated.


----------



## RollWithEm

RebelMike09 said:


> Jabari Parker is very underrated.


5th overall in a deep draft is *VERY* underrated?


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

RollWithEm said:


> 5th overall in a deep draft is *VERY* underrated?


He should be 1 or 2.


----------



## FSH

Anyone have Chad Ford 2013 1.0 Mock Draft? I wanna see who his top 5 was this early last year


----------



## bball2223

I think Wiggins, Harrison and Randle are all better prospects, but I like Jabari. I want to see him outside of highlights though because in highlights he looks a bit too mechanical when hes not dunking to go top 2. I'll hold judgement until I see him for Duke, but I like the skillset he does contain.


----------



## RollWithEm

FSH said:


> Anyone have Chad Ford 2013 1.0 Mock Draft? I wanna see who his top 5 was this early last year


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...3-nba-draft-chad-ford-debuts-first-mock-draft



Chad Ford said:


> Nerlens Noel
> Marcus Smart
> Ben McLemore
> Otto Porter
> Victor Oladipo


Not bad.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

FSH said:


> Anyone have Chad Ford 2013 1.0 Mock Draft? I wanna see who his top 5 was this early last year


Hope you have Insider


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

RollWithEm said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...3-nba-draft-chad-ford-debuts-first-mock-draft
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.


Beat me to it


----------



## R-Star

RebelMike09 said:


> He should be 1 or 2.


2. Wiggins is the best prospect since Lebron. But I agree Parker at 5 is a little odd to me. 

I think Smart is extremely overrated at this point.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

R-Star said:


> 2. Wiggins is the best prospect since Lebron. But I agree Parker at 5 is a little odd to me.
> 
> I think Smart is extremely overrated at this point.


Wiggins is no where near the level of LeBron. I think he's more on the level of Durant.


----------



## E.H. Munro

RebelMike09 said:


> Jabari Parker is very underrated.


I like Jabari Parker, but his problem is Lance Stephenson/OJ Mayo syndrome. Dominant 16 year old that stopped growing and got less dominant as his peers caught up athletically. I think he's clearly a better player than the other two, but NBA scouts have to be looking at Parker now and wondering if he has the quickness to be an NBA 3 or the strength necessary to succeed at the 4. He just might be a tweener forward who'll be a better sixth man than anything else (a la Jeff Green).



bball2223 said:


> I think Wiggins, Harrison and Randle are all better prospects


I agree with this. I liked Andy Harrison as a high school senior more than I liked John Wall at that stage. And he's rated a mid lottery pick by Ford and DraftExpress. I still think he ends up the second best player from this pool when all is said and done.



R-Star said:


> I think Smart is extremely overrated at this point.


I'm 100% in agreement with this. He's a tweener guard, last year I'd've taken him top three without a second thought due to the crappiness of the draft pool. But take him over Andy Harrison whose game is already more advanced? Doubtful. 



RebelMike09 said:


> Wiggins is no where near the level of LeBron. I think he's more on the level of Durant.


This I can agree with too. He is clearly nearly as skilled as James was coming out of high school, and more skilled than Durant was at a similar age. But James was just a physical monster as an 18 year old, and it's doubtful that Wiggins ever equals the physical dominance of the 18 year old James much less the monster he's become since. However I will say that I like Wiggins more than Durant as an 18 year old, so R-Star is still probably correct that Wiggins is the best prospect since James (with the caveat that he isn't on LBJ's level).


----------



## bball2223

I actually really like both Harrison twins. Wayne Selden is another one thats high on my list. Aaron H. and Selden have very skilled games.


----------



## bball2223

E.H. Munro said:


> I agree with this. I liked Andy Harrison as a high school senior more than I liked John Wall at that stage. And he's rated a mid lottery pick by Ford and DraftExpress. I still think he ends up the second best player from this pool when all is said and done.



His spin move is off the charts. I think hes more skilled than Wall at the same stage, plus he has a more NBA ready body. Wall is a little quicker, but I too like Harrison more than Wall at the same stage.


----------



## 29380

Never been a big fan of Marcus Smart he is going to fall.

Also not high on Aaron Gordon do not watch his highlights/USA u18/All Star games watch some of his high school games(there are a couple on Youtube) outside of few nice dunk it is a lot of uke:. He is a tweener in the worst way so much over dribbling you can tell he badly wants to be SF and he is not going to be very productive at the NBA level as a SF.


----------



## E.H. Munro

bball2223 said:


> I actually really like both Harrison twins. Wayne Selden is another one thats high on my list. Aaron H. and Selden have very skilled games.


I'm with you on this. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if I were picking late lottery I'd take Aaron Harrison without hesitation. I think he's going to be _really_ good at the next level. I like him a lot more than Little Dog (and to be clear, I like Junior Robinson, I just don't think he's as good as the other Harrison twin).


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I really like Gary Harris.


----------



## Nimreitz

I haven't been blown away by Wiggins. Lebron, at an extremely talented McD's All American Game, was incredible. Wiggins was pedestrian in his all star games IMO. He's obviously good, but doesn't really stand out if you aren't paying attention to the announcers sucking his dick every time he touches the ball. I won't be surprised if he isn't even Kansas' most important player this year.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> I haven't been blown away by Wiggins. Lebron, at an extremely talented McD's All American Game, was incredible. Wiggins was pedestrian in his all star games IMO. He's obviously good, but doesn't really stand out if you aren't paying attention to the announcers sucking his dick every time he touches the ball. I won't be surprised if he isn't even Kansas' most important player this year.


I'm not judging a prospect solely on his performance at the McD's game. 

He has the body and tools to be a superstar. That doesn't come around often. 

Saying he's the best prospect _since_ Lebron doesn't mean anyones comparing him to James. Lebron at that time was able to bully around anyone on the court, centers included, and was faster, a better ball handler and passer than the point guards.

No one compares to that.


----------



## Nimreitz

He certainly wasn't as impressive as Durant or Beasley either, to say nothing of Dwight.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> He certainly wasn't as impressive as Durant or Beasley either, to say nothing of Dwight.


In the McDonalds game correct? As I said, I'm not basing everything solely on 1 allstar game hosted by Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

High school Greg Oden > Wiggins.

I try to reserve strong feelings until I see these guys play at least one college game, but I'm not convinced Wiggins is a league-altering NBA talent. Great athlete though.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Mrs. Thang said:


> High school Greg Oden > Wiggins.
> 
> I try to reserve strong feelings until I see these guys play at least one college game, but I'm not convinced Wiggins is a league-altering NBA talent. Great athlete though.


Agree with every word.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> In the McDonalds game correct? As I said, I'm not basing everything solely on 1 allstar game hosted by Ronald McDonald.


You only like him because he is Canadian.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Wiggins is a stud.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> You only like him because he is Canadian.


No, but its clear with how you've campaigned against him for over a year that you have a problem with him because hes Canadian.

Which is rather pathetic. 


The small handful of others who haven't bought into the hype have explained why. You've spent the last year saying "I don't like him." 
Doing so even prior to the McDonalds game, where I'm sure you saw a ton of him playing right?


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> High school Greg Oden > Wiggins.
> 
> I try to reserve strong feelings until I see these guys play at least one college game, but I'm not convinced Wiggins is a league-altering NBA talent. Great athlete though.


Highschool Greg Oden > everyone drafted since Lebron

You could argue that prospect wise anyways, so that isn't saying much.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I could even argue that Derrick Rose was a better prospect and more hyped too.


----------



## Porn Player

I'd stay the hell away from McGary. 

Parker, Smart, Harrison, Randle and Wiggins all look like elite next level players. 

Smart has that winning playing style that goes underrated on forums, but seems to translate to the NBA very well. He's a bull for his size and plays intelligent basketball, so as long as he keeps working on his ability to run the floor, I can only see him improving. 

Jabari Parker is likely the number 2 pick for me. 

Wiggins is the most fluid basketball prospect I may have ever seen.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> I'd stay the hell away from McGary.
> 
> Parker, Smart, Harrison, Randle and Wiggins all look like elite next level players.
> 
> Smart has that winning playing style that goes underrated on forums, but seems to translate to the NBA very well. He's a bull for his size and plays intelligent basketball, so as long as he keeps working on his ability to run the floor, I can only see him improving.
> 
> Jabari Parker is likely the number 2 pick for me.
> 
> Wiggins is the most fluid basketball prospect I may have ever seen.


Smart can't handle the ball well enough for a 1, so you're either drafting him hoping he can be a 2, or more likely a combo guard. 

I'm not wasting a top pick on a combo guard.


----------



## Porn Player

He handles the ball perfectly well from what I've seen, he doesn't try and get too flashy which is exactly the type of play that transitions to the L very well. 

I'd be more concerned with Andy Harrison overplaying the ball.


----------



## Nimreitz

R-Star said:


> No, but its clear with how you've campaigned against him for over a year that you have a problem with him because hes Canadian.
> 
> Which is rather pathetic.
> 
> 
> The small handful of others who haven't bought into the hype have explained why. You've spent the last year saying "I don't like him."
> Doing so even prior to the McDonalds game, where I'm sure you saw a ton of him playing right?


Yes, I despise the "in your face" attitude of Canadians so much that I wage open war against them on internet message boards. Anytime a Canadian is mentioned I strike with a disparaging comment. Get over yourself, no one gives a shit if someone is Canadian. The only person who cares about that kind of thing is you as you constantly talk shit about America and hold up Canada as great.

I've explained myself, I don't need to keep doing it over and over again in a dead forum.


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> Smart can't handle the ball well enough for a 1, so you're either drafting him hoping he can be a 2, or more likely a combo guard.
> 
> I'm not wasting a top pick on a combo guard.


I agree with the first part but maybe not with the second. Smart is a guy that reminds me of Mayo, and guys like that need to end up in just the right situation to succeed. So it's tricky. I might use a top pick on a combo guard, but only if I had someone like Avery Bradley as the third guard and another lead guard on the roster. But I'm certainly not choosing him over a relatively safe player like Andy Harrison.


----------



## R-Star

Nimreitz said:


> Yes, I despise the "in your face" attitude of Canadians so much that I wage open war against them on internet message boards. Anytime a Canadian is mentioned I strike with a disparaging comment. Get over yourself, no one gives a shit if someone is Canadian. The only person who cares about that kind of thing is you as you constantly talk shit about America and hold up Canada as great.
> 
> *I've explained myself, I don't need to keep doing it over and over again in a dead forum.*


Yelling "I don't like him! He didn't impress me in the McDonalds game!" isn't really explaining yourself.

And if the forum is dead, feel free to get the **** out of here then chump.


----------



## E.H. Munro

For example, if Smart had come out last year (as he should have) and I were the Cavs, I would have thought long and hard about drafting Smart and moving Waiters, as Smart was the guy they were hoping Waiters can one day be. And given Irving's injury history it's a lead pipe cinch that you need someone to fill in for 15-30 games a year.


----------



## Nimreitz

Nimreitz said:


> I thought Wiggins looked like he might have a bit of Harrison Barnes' attitude in him. I'm not sure he's got the killer attitude of a superstar; looked a bit passive and when I re-watched his highlights I saw a disturbing lack of creating off the dribble. He can dunk in space and hit some 3s, but his game and attitude didn't match his athleticism.


Sup



> But that was nearly 18 months ago. Much has changed. Wiggins has been inconsistent at times, and some NBA folks started to develop concerns about Wiggins while watching him practice leading up to the McDonald's All American Game.


For the record, the guy that impressed me the most was Andrew Harrison. The others that I really liked were Gordon (although I could see his game struggling a bit in the NCAA like Blake his freshman year), Selden (McLemore), and Randle.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Nimreitz said:


> For the record, the guy that impressed me the most was Andrew Harrison. The others that I really liked were Gordon (although I could see his game struggling a bit in the NCAA like Blake his freshman year), Selden (McLemore), and Randle.


While I'm the first to admit that Mitch Wiggins' brat is better, Harrison is still my favourite player from this pool, and if it were up to me picking first, I'm not sure I wouldn't try and trade down to #3 and tab him instead while picking up another first in the bargain.

EDIT: And my dream scenario is that Boston lands #1 and that Charlotte ends up at #3 or #4 while collecting their owed firsts from Detroit and Portland (hopefully #9 or #10 from the Pistons and 14 or 15 from the 'Blazers) and shipping the whole lot to Boston for Wiggins with Boston landing Andy Harrison at 3/4, Montrezl Harrell with Detroit's pick, and the other Harrison brother in the mid first.

EDIT 2: And in the dream dream that #1 comes as a result of eating Nash's contract for the Lakers with Boston getting #2 with their own pick and being able to move #2 for a vet to put them back into the playoffs.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I like Harrison too and he is on my favorite NCAA team, Kentucky.


----------



## Nimreitz

I think he'll win the Wooden Award. I think he's a better John Wall with maybe not quite as quick of a first step, but seems a better shooter and passer. This is a crazy draft man. Aside from this insane HS class there's also a great international class led by Exum and Hezonja. Every year we bitch about the talent, but this upcoming draft could be the best we've ever seen. Should be a really exciting year in the NCAA; I'm thinking I might try to get up to Lexington for a game.


----------



## Nimreitz

Just for the record, every year I say "I hate every player in this draft" and mean it. By the time June rolls around I've picked apart players that I hated to begin with and grow to despise just about everybody.

This year I love like 20 guys. NCAA season will be fun.


----------



## LeGoat06

Parker should be 2. And after this year he'll have a case for 1. I think he's a safer pick than Wiggins but I think Wiggins has too much superstar best player in league potential


----------



## 29380

Wiggins #1 Randle #2 after that the next 4-5 is a crapshoot.


----------



## Diable

Parker is actually saying that he is going to stay at least two years at Duke...Of course I'd not argue with him if he did.


----------



## LeGoat06

Diable said:


> Parker is actually saying that he is going to stay at least two years at Duke...Of course I'd not argue with him if he did.


Money talks


----------



## RollWithEm

*Chad Ford's 2014 NBA Mock Draft 1.1*

Another edition of the mock has been posted: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/stor...s-randle-top-2014-mock-draft-11-espn-magazine


76ers - Andrew Wiggins (+0)
Suns - Julius Randle (+0)
Magic - Marcus Smart (+0)
Celtics - Joel Embiid (+6)
Bobcats - Dante Exum (-1)
Kings - Jabari Parker (-1)
Jazz - Aaron Gordon (-1)
Bucks - Andrew Harrison (-1)
Raptors - Dario Saric (+0)
Lakers - Glenn Robinson III (+5)
76ers (via Pelicans) - Montrezl Harrell (+0)
Blazers - Willie Cauley-Stein (+0)
Bobcats (via Pistons) - Wayne Selden (+6)
Suns (via Wolves) - James Young (+10)
Cavs - Chris Walker (-7)
Suns (via Wizards) - Gary Harris (-3)
Hawks - Sam Dekker (+0)
Mavericks - Mario Hezonja (-4)
Nuggets - Mitch McGary (-3)
Magic (via Knicks) - Isaiah Austin (+0)
Grizzlies - Jerami Grant (-3)
Jazz (via Warriors) - Doug McDermott (-1)
Celtics (via Nets) - Alex Poythress (-1)
Rockets - Jarnell Stokes (-1)
Suns (via Pacers) - Semaj Christon (NR)
Thunder - Vasilije Micic (+3)
Spurs - James McAdoo (-1)
Bulls - Dakari Johnson (-1)
Clippers - Jahii Carson (-1)
Heat - Aaron Harrison (-5)

Embiid at 4 is very interesting. The more you look at this draft, the more stacked it becomes.


----------



## E.H. Munro

If the Celtics were to draft Embiid with Andy Harrison on the board I might have to kill someone.


----------



## Nimreitz

LeGoat06 said:


> Parker should be 2. And after this year he'll have a case for 1. I think he's a safer pick than Wiggins but I think Wiggins has too much superstar best player in league potential


I honestly think that Parker and Randle have that kind of potential too. Harrison as well... if you consider a peak Derrick Rose at a "best player in the league" level.


----------



## Diable

We could use the Blazers pick too. Rather pick 9th with Detroit's pick and 13th with theirs


----------



## E.H. Munro

Meanwhile on a Celtics' board I'm arguing with people who're enthused with the idea of Embiid in Green with a "but imagine the Rondo to Embiid alley-oops!!!!". Honestly I'd rather they traded down for extra assets and draft Willie Cauley-Stein if they're dead-set in favour of drafting a defensive roleplayer whose offensive game consists of catching alley-oops.


----------



## bball2223

I'm surprised to see James Young make that high of a leap, but reports are saying he's been the most impressive Wildcat so far.


----------



## LeGoat06

Nimreitz said:


> I honestly think that Parker and Randle have that kind of potential too. Harrison as well... if you consider a peak Derrick Rose at a "best player in the league" level.


Well D Rose healthy is right up there with Durant, neither are Lebron level yet but still they're at that level to contend so yes


----------



## RollWithEm

*Chad Ford's 2014 NBA Mock Draft 3.0*

Another edition of the mock has been posted: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...parker-noah-vonleh-risers-chad-ford-big-board


Andrew Wiggins (+0)
Julius Randle (+0)
Jabari Parker (+3)
Dante Exum (+1)
Marcus Smart (-2)
Joel Embiid (-2)
Aaron Gordon (+0)
Dario Saric (+1)
Noah Vonleh (+28)
Gary Harris (+6)
Rodney Hood (+31)
James Young (+2)
Wayne Selden (+0)
Andrew Harrison (-6)
Chris Walker (+0)
Montrezl Harrell (-5)
Glenn Robinson III (-7)
Mario Hezonja (+0)
Jahii Carson (+10)
Doug McDermott (+2)
Jerami Grant (+0)
Sam Dekker (-5)
Mitch McGary (-4)
Adreian Payne (+7)
Willie Cauley-Stein (-13)
Jabari Bird (+6)
Semaj Christon (-3)
Alex Poythress (-5)
Nik Stauskas (+40)
Spencer Dinwiddie (+21)

Stauskas, Vonleh, Carson, and Hood have rocketed up the list with their hot play so far.

Isaiah Austin, Jarnell Stokes, Vasilije Micic, James McAdoo, Dakari Johnson, and Aaron Harrison have fallen off the list since the last version.


----------



## MemphisX

Joel Embiid is going #2.


----------



## E.H. Munro

As a Celtics fan I hope so.


----------



## bball2223

Wiggins has found his groove. He's been a monster lately. 26/11 at Florida today.


----------



## hobojoe

In this draft, Glenn Robinson III should not be a lottery pick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Joel Embiid is going #2.


I sure wouldn't do that pick. 

Over Wiggins or Parker?

He reminds me too much of Thabeet.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I can't think of any scenario where I would take Mitch McGary over Caulie-Stein. Those Michigan sophomores are super overrated. Glen Robinson III is like the 5th or 6th best player on that team.


----------



## Nimreitz

bball2223 said:


> Wiggins has found his groove. He's been a monster lately. 26/11 at Florida today.


I don't want to be a huge douche about it, but he scored 11 points at the end when it didn't really matter. The situation also prompted him into unnatural aggression which he never shows in the regular course of a game. His mentality is weak for a star, the problem isn't that he lacks talent or three point shooting ability.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> I don't want to be a huge douche about it, but he scored 11 points at the end when it didn't really matter. The situation also prompted him into unnatural aggression which he never shows in the regular course of a game. His mentality is weak for a star, the problem isn't that he lacks talent or three point shooting ability.


Glad someone else doesn't just hype because he's been hyped. Wiggins might be the guy who makes the big leap in the pros. But from what Ive seen in college, Im just not wowed at all really. He's passive and like Nim said some of his best performances have come when the game was over.


----------



## Johnnyt23

Does anyone think we should do just about everything possible to draft Marcus Smart? I love the guy's game and he's a force of nature out there. With D-Rose's injury history as of late I think we need a star, teague isn't a star, and a shooter if we can get the Bobcats pick this year and they're not in the top 10 that would be perfect.


----------



## bball2223

Wiggins dropped 30 last night. This kid is way better than Harrison Barnes was at the same stage. @Nimreitz


----------



## RollWithEm

MemphisX said:


> Joel Embiid is going #2.


I believe he's going #1.


----------



## bball2223

Back injuries are not a good sign for a big man. We will see if he is back by the tournament. I think unless Embiid is fully clear it would be hard to draft him over Parker/Wiggins. Especially if Wiggins keeps up his current play.


----------



## RollWithEm

Is Dante Exum the consensus #4 behind the big 3?


----------



## bball2223

Yep. 

People have cooled on Randle, myself included, but he is going 4th or 5th. There's some things I don't like about his game, but having zero help from his guards makes it hard to gauge how much I like him on the next level.


----------



## E.H. Munro

RollWithEm said:


> Is Dante Exum the consensus #4 behind the big 3?


Maybe higher. Rumour has it that both LA and Boston may have him #1 on their boards.



bball2223 said:


> People have cooled on Randle, myself included, but he is going 4th or 5th. There's some things I don't like about his game, but having zero help from his guards makes it hard to gauge how much I like him on the next level.


Well, the thing that makes me hesitant about Randle is that UK's guards seem to play better when he's not on the floor. Now this may just be a case of a terribly constructed roster (way too many slashers for them all to thrive). But I would still worry. Right now I have Exum, Gordon, Randle, and Smart as my 1a tier after the big three.


----------



## RollWithEm

My list is pretty close to EH's. Sure looks like 7 all-star players at the top of this draft. If 3 or 4 others come from the later picks as well, I wouldn't be a bit surprised.


----------



## bball2223

I can't be the only one who is not that high on Marcus Smart. I just can't see him being an all-star guard until his jumpshot makes a complete 180.


----------



## E.H. Munro

bball2223 said:


> I can't be the only one who is not that high on Marcus Smart. I just can't see him being close to an all-star guard until his jumpshot makes a complete 180.


I don't think it needs to do a 180, though he does need to improve it and extend his range past 16'.

On the other hand, he would run through a wall to get a defensive stop, has a fair track record of coming up big in big moments, and would kill a relative if that's what it took to get one more win. He may or may not ever win the beauty contest that's the all star ballot, but guys like that can play for my team any day.


----------



## RollWithEm

I see Marcus Smart's potential as a combination of what Rodney Stuckey and Kyle Lowry do well with a little mix of Patrick Beverly's brand of crazy. And I mean all of that as a compliment.


----------

